# newliebug.blogspot.com



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my German Shepherd, Newlie, has his own blog. It has been fun to write and I hope we will be able to do some good as well by posting information about dogs that need homes, educational information, tips, etc. I would be glad to know your thoughts and any ideas that you have. Take a peek and let me know!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Newlie sure can write - humorous style. What a blog!


----------

